# Ricky's 'secret' blog.



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Incarcerated*

Today Ricky complains about how horrible life is stuck inside a stable.
Spoiled Rotten Shetland: Memoirs from a prison cell


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yippee I am free and come and meet some of my friends and the other ponies in the field.
Spoiled Rotten Shetland: Freedom and friends


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ricky's Christmas list he wants me to get for him.
Spoiled Rotten Shetland: A few of my favourtie things.

Sorry it isn't a better blog today and yesterday and so forth and so one I am really very unimaginative.


----------

